# Your feminine side..



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Us hunks of PFury always claiming macho, but most have a feminine side. Whats your feminine side, we promise not to blackmail you laters on.









Me... I take forever to get ready, get dressed, and love to go shopping. HAHAHHA







shuddap..


----------



## Chad_linden (Dec 3, 2003)

I've been accused of being a lesbian in a man's body...


----------



## KingKong (Nov 3, 2003)

I have no feminine side!!!!!!!!

WO!!!!OOWOO!!!

Fart


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

i take care of my skin

mainly the tattoos got to take care of a life long investment


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

:laugh: Fems :laugh:


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

i won't take out the garbage :laugh:


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

NIKE said:


> i won't take out the garbage :laugh:


 thats just being a scumbag







j/k


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

i pluck my eyebrows. well my gf does it.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

I take good car of my hair, and I get my eye brows waxed. All the products and the waxing are free though cuz my GF is a stylist.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

mr.freez said:


> NIKE said:
> 
> 
> > i won't take out the garbage :laugh:
> ...


 Nope.. thats called being a LaZy *ss!!







And theres nothing feminine about taking out the garbage. thats a job for us hunks.


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

I wear cologne, deodorant and dab my balls with baby powder to keep it dry. I take 2 showers sometimes and also keep my nails clean.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

lets see, i wear a thong and like to try on bras








as if

i hate to get dirty with like cleaning dishes and digging and stuff, i am a total like to be clean freak, but it is different during sex


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Only Innes has seen my feminine side.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2004)

I do my own cooking and laundry -including ironing.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Well of course I have a feminine side! :bleh:


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

See, its OK to state your feminine side... Only those who dont arent in touch with thier masculent side *cough*Raf,Steve,Nick*cough*.

Another one I forgot is being organized. I become a bitch when shiz isn't organized!!!







Its my pet peeve


----------



## vtecbro007 (Feb 11, 2004)

umm pluck shave ma legs (basketball team) lotion skin ummm love to shop and style ma hair


----------



## vtecbro007 (Feb 11, 2004)

<--------------check out ma famour pose!


----------



## reckaje (Feb 12, 2004)

I am obsessed with vacuming my carpet, as soon as I come home and if I see one spec of sh*t on it I have to get it right away, I don't think it is that girly, my room is always dirty, but the carpet never is. Other than that I can't think of sh*t, manly man.

Bitches, Blunts and 40's


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

vtecbro007 said:


> umm pluck shave ma legs (basketball team) lotion skin ummm love to shop and style ma hair


 Cried at a movie....


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

sweet lu said:


> i hate to get dirty with like cleaning dishes and digging and stuff, i am a total like to be clean freak, but it is different during sex


 why is it different during sex dont you wash your hand :laugh:

j/k just pickin on you


----------



## mats13 (Dec 22, 2003)

if i got in touch with my feminine side i would be playing with myself all day !!! haaaaaaaaa


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

vtecbro007 said:


> umm pluck shave ma legs (basketball team) lotion skin ummm love to shop and style ma hair










No offense, but thats


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

Im also wearing express mens jeans with "whiskers"


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

I use pretty damn good conditioner thats about it.

Er, I also cook but hey Wollfgang Puck got 350million from cooking so I guess its not bad. I dont think doin your laundry is feminine....


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

mats13 said:


> if i got in touch with my feminine side i would be playing with myself all day !!! haaaaaaaaa


 i read this somewhere but it said that females play and masterbate more and also in more areas and are open to where they masterbate. but girls seldom talk about master bating

this meaning that girls will masterbate anywhere but wont talk about it

also they play with them selves more

i kinda wish i was a girl :bleh:


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Raf, are you trolling for a date?









I like the color pink. But don't tell anyone.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

sweet lu said:


> mats13 said:
> 
> 
> > if i got in touch with my feminine side i would be playing with myself all day !!! haaaaaaaaa
> ...


 Tell me, was this thing you read written by a guy?!







Not true at all


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> sweet lu said:
> 
> 
> > mats13 said:
> ...


 He got that from an accredited source of information -scrawled on the wall of a stall in the boy's locker room.


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

I sit on the toilet..


----------



## reckaje (Feb 12, 2004)

I have never even heard of a hot girl shitting, its like they just hold until all guys are gone and then let it rip, farting too, whats up with that. I swear I fart 30 times a day, I couldn't even imagine holding that in.

What the f*ck?


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> sweet lu said:
> 
> 
> > mats13 said:
> ...


 i got it from a girl actually, it was a web site that i cant post the name of because it involves the down south area and also i cant spell it


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

amusing subject


----------



## IDONTKARE47 (Jan 5, 2004)

badforthesport said:


> i pluck my eyebrows. well my gf does it.


 me too, she always do it and i hate it cause it hurts


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

I do all the cooking(because my girlfriend sucks at it)


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Serrapygo said:


> Raf, are you trolling for a date?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 why are you asking me out? ahhhh

i told you already i don't date drag queens with three nipples :laugh:


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

thePACK said:


> Serrapygo said:
> 
> 
> > Raf, are you trolling for a date?:laugh:
> ...


 But you live in a city full of them, how could you resist?!


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

thePACK said:


> i told you already i don't date drag queens with three nipples :laugh:


 then why did you date MR HARLEY :rasp:


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> thePACK said:
> 
> 
> > Serrapygo said:
> ...


 Cause his feelings got real crushed by one... and now he's trying to turn around and leave all that behinde. Thats why he's rejecting Nicks offer... Poor Raf... :sad:


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

sweet lu said:


> thePACK said:
> 
> 
> > i told you already i don't date drag queens with three nipples :laugh:
> ...


 Purely experimental!


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > thePACK said:
> ...


 How about Nick, he must be crushed :sad:


----------



## FuZZy (Apr 18, 2003)

cooking (trying to be a chef)

Everything i cook i have to plate it nice so it looks sexy.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> RhomZilla said:
> 
> 
> > Ms_Nattereri said:
> ...


 No worries.. He has Jeff in his closet.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > thePACK said:
> ...


thats not what you said last night..my little asian cabana boy..:laugh:


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

sometimes these threads scare me :sad:


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

pcrose said:


> sometimes these threads scare me :sad:


 Transvestites scare me...


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

i pet my cat


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

i touch myself at night when nobodies looking.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > RhomZilla said:
> ...


 Jeff is yesterday's news. And he's not in my closet anymore.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

reckaje said:


> I swear I fart 30 times a day, I couldn't even imagine holding that in.


 Yeah I feel ya dude if I held it all in I swear I would float away.

As for feminine, I let my girlfriend pluck my unibrow.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Xenon said:


> As for feminine, I let my girlfriend pluck my unibrow.










The BERT look


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Serrapygo said:


> RhomZilla said:
> 
> 
> > Ms_Nattereri said:
> ...


 Oh yeah.. Sorry man. He's not in your closet anymore, but locked inside your heart.







Raf's the one in the closet..









*im gonna get it for this one*


----------



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)

I also have my eyebrows waxed and my back!! I also am a clean tidy freak!!! Love cooking and soppy films!! Im also very affectionate!!


----------

